# Cherry Wine project



## UBB (Nov 13, 2012)

Been putting it off but since I was home all day yesterday I decided to get it going.

Started with 33.5 lbs of Crimson Passion, Carmine Jewel (cold hardy cherries developed in Sask.) and cherries from our vineyard which my mother calls Door County but I can not verify this. All the cherries have been resting in my freezer since July.

I do not have a steam juicer (yet) so I thought: "might as well pit them by hand how hard can that be?"

5 hrs later




I have just over 5 gallons of beautiful looking cherry juice and some extremely red stained and pruned hands/fingers! I did have to add a little boiling water to help expedite the thawing process but it was minimal. 

Plan to pitch the yeast this evening and start shopping for a steam juicer as I have approx 35 lbs of the same cherries still in my freezer!
Note: The plan is to use Cotes Des Blancs yeast. Anyone have thoughts on this for Cherry wine?


----------



## BobF (Nov 13, 2012)

Check/adjust acidity before you start. I've made one batch of cherry from sour cherry juice extracted via steam.

TA was 1.2%, so I diluted with one third water to bring TA to .8%.

It's been two years now and it's enjoyed by the few who like to eat sour cherries


----------



## UBB (Nov 13, 2012)

S.G. of the juice was 1.052
I'm not equipped to check the T.A. but the PH level is 3.08.


----------



## Arne (Nov 15, 2012)

I have made wine out of pie cherries several times. First few times, I asked on here and was told I could leave the pits in. There was a guess you can call it a bitter taste to the wines. It would go away if you kept them for a couple of years, but by then there wasn't much left. Anyway, this summer I found an old fashioned cherry pitter. Dump em in the top, the pits come out one way and the juice and meat goes another. Made a batch that way and it is much better. The off taste is not there, so it either comes from the pits or the taste is not there when you don't get very much rain. Will find out next year. Only takes a bit of time to pit them this way, probably less than a half hour to do enough for a 5 gal batch. A few pits get by, but not enough to mess with. Arne.


----------



## docanddeb (Nov 16, 2012)

I got the old cherry pitter on Ebay... makes the job super fast! We have cherries in our yard and acquire some nearby as well. Cherry makes a great melomel as well.... try some with a vanilla bean too... yummy!

I used D47 for my melomel and Montrachet for my straight wine.

Debbie


----------



## UBB (Nov 23, 2012)

Racked to glass. Ended up with just a bit over 5 gallons.


----------



## Julie (Nov 23, 2012)

looks very good


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 24, 2012)

.I also have a cherry tree. The typical yield is around a 5 gal bucket. In the spring we have always made pies and jam. I also make a Cherry infused vodka. It has clove, cinnamon, orange peal, and sugar. I leave the pits in for the vodka. They kinda give an almond taste. I can not wait to try a cherry wine!

To pit the I use this:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001MSYWQW/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00
It works very well. Here is it in action:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFpFUWQruJQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFpFUWQruJQ[/ame]

Hope this helps

RR


----------



## UBB (Dec 28, 2012)

RegionRat said:


> .
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001MSYWQW/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00
> It works very well. Here is it in action:
> 
> ...



I picked one of these up and it does work very well with one caveat. If you're using frozen cherries it's best to pit them while still partially frozen. Once completely thawed the fruit is mushy and pitting them with this becomes troublesome. 

I just pitted 36lbs of cherries for another 5 gallons of wine.

Also a FYI. 36lbs of pitted cherries along with a 2kg pack of grape skins will NOT fit into a single regular fermenter once fermentation starts!!


----------



## Arne (Dec 28, 2012)

Also a FYI. 36lbs of pitted cherries along with a 2kg pack of grape skins will NOT fit into a single regular fermenter once fermentation starts!![/QUOTE]

Oh well, split it in half and 2 buckets. You are not the first to have this happen. Guess how I know. LOL, Arne.


----------



## Sammyk (Dec 28, 2012)

I am curious what the pH and TA should be with cherries.


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 28, 2012)

UBB said:


> I picked one of these up and it does work very well with one caveat. If you're using frozen cherries it's best to pit them while still partially frozen. Once completely thawed the fruit is mushy and pitting them with this becomes troublesome.
> 
> I just pitted 36lbs of cherries for another 5 gallons of wine.
> 
> Also a FYI. 36lbs of pitted cherries along with a 2kg pack of grape skins will NOT fit into a single regular fermenter once fermentation starts!!



Glad I was able to help. 

Just a note though, I usually pit the cherries the day I pick them. Then I either use them for something fresh or stick them in the freezer. 

Oh yeah, nice word there, _caveat_, had to Google it. At first I though 'auto correct' got you. I am surprised I have not come across it in a crossword.

RR


----------



## UBB (Feb 14, 2013)

Only at 3 months so I had to steal a taste and I'm very pleased. Cherry flavor is pronounced, a bit tart but not overwhelming. I think I might have a winner!


----------



## Deezil (Feb 14, 2013)

UBB, 

You mentioned a 2kg grape pack, but didnt mention the flavor.. Or did i miss it?
UBB-Secret?

Did you start the 2nd batch? If ya did, do anything differently?


----------



## UBB (Feb 14, 2013)

Deezil said:


> UBB,
> 
> You mentioned a 2kg grape pack, but didnt mention the flavor.. Or did i miss it?
> UBB-Secret?
> ...



1st batch was made with 1 liter of red grape concentrate.

2nd I used a grape pack (merlot skins). The 1st is approx 1 month further along but IMO #2 is better already.


----------

